
Shawn Fanning Finally Gets A Real Payday: Electronic Arts Buys Rupture For $30 Million - chaostheory
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/08/shawn-fanning-finally-gets-a-real-payday-electronic-arts-buys-rupture-for-30-million/
======
wumi
not yet: [http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/08/shawn-fanning-
negotiating-...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/08/shawn-fanning-negotiating-
to-sell-social-gaming-company-rupture-for-30m/)

